
Spotify – now playing - davicorreiajr
https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-playing
======
davicorreiajr
It always bothered that Spotify doesn't have an icon on menu bar; so I decided
to create one. With "Spotify - now playing" you can, easily from the menu bar,
see information about the current track, control the playback (previous track,
pause/play, next track) and add the current track to your library or playlist.
The code and app to download it's here
[https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-
playing](https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-playing).

In any case of bug, of suggestion, please open an issue in the github repo!

Hope you enjoy it!

